# First Steps to Becoming a Cop?



## sm435 (Apr 14, 2018)

Another cop wannabee thread...but nothing ventured, nothing gained right? I've been trying to determine the process for being coming a cop in MA. Almost everything I’ve seen so far indicates that the process begins with the civil service exam, and then either the application to the MPTC or State Trooper Academy. Is this correct? Most things I’ve seen regarding other states have the academy application first, and I've seen just enough contrary statements regarding MA to make it less than clear. I would've thought it would be easier to find on the government website then it's proved to be.

The all about me section: I’m 26 years old. I have a degree in computer science, and have been working full time with a telecommunications company since January 2017. Prior to that, through college, I had a part time job with the National Park Service. I've had an LTC for a few years now. No military experience, alas.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello! 

My only advice for you would be to get something Law Enforcement related under your belt ASAP. I would recommend the Reserve Police Academy. This would be a part time training program that would grant you an acadamy credentional at the end. With that certificate you can apply to become a part time or Reserve (on call) cop somewhere. You must pay for the experience yourself and must be sent by a Chief. I would start by contacting the Chief where you live t see if he will “sponsor” you. If that doesn’t work, you may write letters to other Chiefs explaining your situation. Someone will send you so long as you have your heart in the right place. Also, look for any PDs who have Auxiliary (volunteer) Police. This can be a great way to get your feet damp and a great way to make connections. If your ready to make a career change tomarrow you may also want to look for dispatching jobs. Good luck!


----------



## sm435 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks, hadn't thought about reserve yet. Being a police officer is something I really want to do, kicking myself for putting it on hold as long as I have, so hopefully someone will take me


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

" It's a Long Way to the Top If you want to rock and roll "

Been out of the game for a while now so take this advice for what it's worth. You don't have much time left. Even if you start testing now you can wait up to a couple of years to find out whether you get on a list or not.

Age 32 is the cutoff. So technically you're only about 3 tests from aging out. For what I've read the only way to get on with any sort of expediency is to self sponsor and then try for one of the smaller towns that are looking for a Academy trained officers.

Looking outside of Massachusetts is the other option. Not sure what the job climate is in the surrounding states, but it's an option if you want to stay local.
Other members here have gone further out and had success with bigger departments.

The job looks attractive from the outside. The reality is something completely different. You'll work nights, weekends and holidays for roughly the first five years. Your vacation time will be most likely October and February.

The job has changed dramatically over the years. Having a good attorney or a strong union hopefully both is mandatory. The closest I ever got was State Corrections and working as a reserve / intermittent.

Have read on these pages it's possible to get a full-time job being a non vet without political connections. Find that information to be a bit dubious ,but again been out of the game for a while now so anything's possible. . . . supposedly.

If you're truly interested in pursuing this career path then military service or becoming a part-time officer would be your best option. You'll be in the company of younger men like yourself pursuing the same path.

Good luck and I do mean that


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hopefully it does but if Mass doesn't work out, you could come out west.

(Plus it's sunny and 80+ degrees.)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Keep trying to tell the kids, go west !

Work for a big city PD. Plenty of movement/ advancement, history, and you get to live in California 

Movie stars , gang bangers, serial killers, bank robbers , etc.

You name it. California's got it all !

And as a police officer you get to be right in the thick of it 

Paid $800 bucks for a round trip out to the West Coast and back just recently. 

Save your pennies boys and girls . Buy a ticket , get a hotel room for a week . Take the test . Maybe you'll get a ticket to the greatest show on Earth


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Keep trying to tell the kids, go west !
> 
> Work for a big city PD. Plenty of movement/ advancement, history, and you get to live in California


 Tried telling this kid, but your voodoo didn't work!

As for OP; self sponsorship will be your golden key in the mean time as other have mentioned. With reserve academy, you can still work/get an income and get the training.

However if you want a full academy, you might want to look to self-sponsor through a full time academy, this too will require a Chief/department to back you, BUT it's full on for 5-6 months with no pay, so if you can do that, then do it. Additionally, look into the Sean Collier Self Sponsor scholarship around January/Feb next year... just my 2 cents


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

And you made it here in Massachusetts !


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I got sponsored by a town where I was working as a special officer. It helped a lot, however you still have to have a decent score that will get you within reach. I am also a veteran. I ended up with a decent job on a civil service department. My best advice to you is to look outside of Massachusetts as pahapoika and LA Copper said.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Got a friend who wanted to be a cop pretty badly. Brilliant kid. An ace with computers. He took some tests but had no residency when he did it as he was moving around a bit at the time of the exams. Ended up going in to IT security and is now quite up there in that field at his current company. 40 hours a week and better than 100K a year with some pretty awesome benefits. 

You want to be a cop? That’s great. I don’t want to discourage you from trying to realize your dreams. However, know that unless you can make it on to one of a small handful of high paying departments, you will be making very average if not below average pay and will be humping details and overtime like a maniac just to make a decent living.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

visible25 said:


> Tried telling this kid, but your voodoo didn't work!
> 
> As for OP; self sponsorship will be your golden key in the mean time as other have mentioned. With reserve academy, you can still work/get an income and get the training.
> 
> However if you want a full academy, you might want to look to self-sponsor through a full time academy, this too will require a Chief/department to back you, BUT it's full on for 5-6 months with no pay, so if you can do that, then do it. Additionally, look into the Sean Collier Self Sponsor scholarship around January/Feb next year... just my 2 cents


Visible25, few more years and you will be as miserable as the rest of us.


----------



## sm435 (Apr 14, 2018)

I know. Not the field to be trying to get into if you want to hit it big I've given that some thought as I've turned this over, but that's really ok; status quo, if nothing else . Can't exactly explain the draw...I just look at some of the other guys around me where I work now, and the primary concerns of so many are things like the next bar stop, the next video game, the next movie, and seemingly not much beyond. Bread and circuses, naw mean? And meaningless widget work's just a means to facilitate that. I know there's a lot of BS in LE these days, particularly in this state. But hey, that one dude that slowed down because he saw a speed trap and didn't kill himself or someone else, or that one drug deal that got disrupted and one kid didn't get hooked on oxy. I know, it's ridiculous idealism. But there's a chance that could happen in LE, however slim; telecom not so much, to say the least.


----------

